# What was your best cigar last month



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Prompted by the thread earlier in August, "Best Cigar of July??", here is the not so official "What was your best cigar last month" thread? Hopefully this can be an ongoing thread for us to be able to reflect on the prior month's smokes.

For me it would have to be: 2004 Opus X Forbidden X Lancero

What's your favorite smoke from last month???


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hands down the M**** PDR Custom Roll I smoked a few weeks ago and wrote my first review on. Such a shame these no longer exist!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

one of the the cheapest ones that i had last month  pinar del rio sun grown.


J.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

for me it would have to be the Avo Maduro.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

You guys can really only pick one ?!? I can't , I did narrow it down to two though. 

Illusione MJ12 or Diesel Unholy Cocktail , and following up with a Gurkha Beast.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm a fan of Illusione and have a couple MJ12 that need some attention. I'll have to give them a whirl soon.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Illusione ~88~. I gave it a '92'!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I sure had a lot of fun with this one: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ature-corona-review-thread-3.html#post3340479


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats a tough one. I would say it was a Padilla 1932 robusto. The choclate flavors just amazed me. It was a great cigar!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a 5 vegas gold maduro and I loved it, the flavors were great


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

For me it would be a Finck's 1893


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

2008 Esplendido...


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Gurka "beauty."


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

The one that stands out for me is the Final Blend toro. It was super smooth and easy smoking. I'm asking my wife for a box as an anniversary present.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

My "go-to" smoke, the Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sultan Signature Edmundo....


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Illusion candela holy lancero


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

07 opus xXx was amazing. If I hadn't smoked that it would have been the Tat black pl.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Really a lot that I enjoyed, but I gotta go with the 601 Blue Maduro with a nice bit of rest time. Those things get so much better with time it's amazing.

As for the MJ12, those are great sticks, I've still got one left, but I loved the others I smoked.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would have to say a man 'o war robusto. Deep, dark, rich and strong, right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine would be a Cubao No. 5 (I probably smoked 3 - 4 of these last month, but one in particular REALLY stood out) followed closely by a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. I have boxes of both.:smoke2:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Mine would be a Cubao No. 5 (I probably smoked 3 - 4 of these last month, but one in particular REALLY stood out) followed closely by a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. I have boxes of both.:smoke2:


The Cubao is a great smoke, I'm glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

La Fontana Galileo given to me by one of my cooks for my birthday. Best birthday smoke ever!


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

A camacho corjo maduro.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

Oliva Master Blends 3 torpedo.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

La Gloria Cubana Serie 'N' Maduro, 5.5x54

&

Camacho Triple Maduro, 4.7x50


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Carlos torano exodus silver. 

This stick had about a years aging on it. So smooth. These are excellent ROTT, but even better with some age. Loved it and just brought a box.


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

For me it was a Tatuaje Miami Regios. It was the first tat i've smoke and I really liked it.


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

never tried Tatuaje!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Tatuaje 2008 Verité. May be my bday smoke Saturday.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

My first CC thanks to Shuckins!!


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

A young CC - '10 Montecristo Petit Edmundo

I was burning my lips on this baby.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a number of good smokes last month, but the Camacho PE I received as a very generous gift was probably the best. Though I have to say that the Gurkha beauty I had about a week ago was surprisingly good.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Mine was, hands down, a Famous Smoke Nicaraguan 400, courtesy of Shuckins.

I wasn't sure what to think of it when I lit it, but was very pleasantly surprised! Thanks Ron...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

New month and a new "best of last month". I'm gonna have to go with the T110 I had at the Herf de Shuckins. I have 2 and from everything I read I was a bit hesitant to have one do to the power that was reported. They have really settled down to a greatly refined smoke.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

Liga Privada T52 Toro. Man, what a great cigar!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it was last month, but time flies these days.

It was a Don Carlos Anneversario courtesy of the man Dav0 while herfing at his house one fine Sunday.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

AF WOAM, really great smoke


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

The smoke I think stood out to me the most lately is the Avion by Tatuaje. It's a butt kicker!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

A Rodrigo prototype Corojo with a good bit of age on it


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

CAO Black.
promptly ordered myself a box of 'em 


J.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Vintage 1999 Opus X Chili Pepper


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Pardon "1926


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I remain enthralled with J Fuego Origen Originals.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

09 Cohiba Siglo VI...Only one left is the only bad part


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

my fav to end last month had to be the liga dirty rat, one of my favs.


----------



## Hulkamania (Sep 24, 2011)

def the padron 64 anniversary
first time i've one and wow that was gooood


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a totally sublime burn of a Padilla Miami robusto. Its not the best smoke out there and isn't even my favorite, but everything just came together and it was exactly the flavor I wanted for that point in time. It was so great I was forced to order a box of Miami lanceros...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuente Short Story Maduro, like a WOAM but with a sweeter flavor. Hopefully the blend is the same so the 2011 WOAMs are just as good!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Viaje Late Harvest which I'm now craving with some wine.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

BMack said:


> Fuente Short Story Maduro, like a WOAM but with a sweeter flavor.


+1

Interestingly enough, the Perdomo Patriarch connie I tried was about a tie.

The moment can make the cigar as much as the cigar can make the moment.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Short story maduro, and i had some other really good cigars, this one just set the bar really high.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

It was a tie between the LP T52 Flying Pig or the LFD Airbender Maduro LTD


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Illusione ~888~ was excellent.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

af woam


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A new month and another "best of last month". I would have to say last month's best smoke was the Tat Frank. Such a treat to be bombed one of these and it was an amazing cigar.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

AF short story (haven't been able to get my hands on the maduro wrapped version yet)


J.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Room 101 - amazing smoke! 

Honorable mention goes to SWAG. Picked up a 5 pack off cbid on a whim, blown away on how good it was.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I picked up a Room 101 but havent toasted it yet. I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## AnthonyG (Sep 26, 2011)

tie between my first Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and my first Nica Libre both have become my top $2 smokes :tu


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ammendment:
It was a Room 101 LTD Conjura Edition. Just smoked the other one I had picked up, still as good as I remember!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Quesada Oktoberfest!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB
2
Oliva Serie V Figurado
Was really hard to pick one over the other.
James


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Hands down, my best cigar last month was my first AF 858 Maduro. absolutely amazing smoke.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hands down, CAO Gold Maduro. Delicious.

Close second would be Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Reserva Maduro.



neil said:


> Hands down, my best cigar last month was my first AF 858 Maduro. absolutely amazing smoke.


I've wanted to try one of these since I started reading these boards. I can't wait until I nab one on auction


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

This month it would have to be a toss up between the Camacho Room 101 and the Camacho Triple Maduro, both fantastic smokes that I tried for the first time this month.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Best NC of October was the Viaje Tower Cigars 45th Anniversary. 

Honorable mention was a tie between the Tat Fausto Ft153 and the Cabaiguan Guapos Maduro. They are both regular production cigars so I wont give them top billing.

Worst was a Gurkha Centurian. 

I did a little review of each of them in the non-habanos review section. Like Matt said, here is another month so lets all start taking notes again and crown some new favorites for November.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Behike 56


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine was the Nub Dub double Maduro


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Quesada Oktoberfest.

It somehow burned perfectly, outside in the pouring rain, frozen rain & snow with gusty winds while around a giant fire so I didn't freeze.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

Tatuaje J21


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally got around to smoking my Padron 1926 9 Maduro, celebrating getting married


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Smoked many good ones, but one that stands out in my memory is the 601 La Bomba Napalm.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

tatuaje TAA 2011 , with the face a very close second.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Avion


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

New month, new favorite.

For me, I would have to go with the only 2 that I had: My Father La Reloba Sumatra and H. Upmann Magnum 50


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

In November it was the Four Kicks robusto.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

probably the last one of the month.... my father le bijou


J.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

Off the top of my head, and only out of new smokes that I first tried last month, I think it would be either the Viaje Stuffed Turkey, or the Crowned Heads Four Kicks Robusto.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Either the Padron 80th, or the Cohiba Maduro5 I got from Dave (smelvis). Both were utterly incredible smokes!


----------



## AnthonyG (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely my first ever Padron 1964 Maduro I had on Thanksgiving. Was amazingly complex (wasn't expecting the spice kick in the last third) burned perfectly and had a perfect draw. Its now by far the best cigar i've had to date and will definitely smoke again.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

El Primer Mundo Epifania, if you havent tried it youre missing out


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Tough one, I had many great cigars. I would have to say a toss up between a Tat Avion and the Nestor Miranda Grand Reserva


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Trini Reyes, Undercrown Robusto, 05 Opus X Reserva de Chateau i was saving


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Tried a couple Undercrowns last month: amazing smokes! Too bad they're not the type of cigar I can buy regularly without the wifey killing me for spending that much.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

toss up between the ashton aged maduro and the illusione 2


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

AF Short Story


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

New month and a close of the year. For December I would have to say the best for me was an Opus X Lost City.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

2007 Cohiba Robusto


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I would have to say it was a Casa Fuente corona gorda. The combination of the cigar & the company made it outstanding.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

My favorite smoke in december was a 2011 V Maduro. Lots of other great ones, but that's the only one that sticks out.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

In December, the new 8&11.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DPG 07 El Centurion. 

WOWzers!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess a Sir Winnie.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Almost forgot about this thread:

Last month's favorite would have to be a tie between... Partagas 150 Signature Robusto and Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig. Two completely different tastes but both were so damn good IMO.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Juan Lopez No 1 from 2009. One of the best cigars I've had to date, I need to find some more! I highly recommend them!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

My Father Le Bijou cervantes, w/ ecudorian CT wrapper.


----------



## CBlazer2148 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hain hand rolled Mooribas, followed closely by a MOW Auth maduro.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Liga Undercrown so tasty! If I had to pick a second I would say Hoyo de Monterrey Tradicion that was pretty tasty too, but not near as good as the Undercrown was haha!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Anejo 46 Dec 2011


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

San Lotano Maduro. 

... this thread is old.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Fonseca Series F for me!


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

Rocky Patel Decade. Very Nice!!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well it was a lame month smoking for me, too busy too little time, so the only few I smoked my fav was JdN Dark Corojo Peligroso. My box was 2 years old so I had to fire the first sample up. Impressed to say the least. At 5yrs these are going to be yum I feel.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Ortega Serie D No.7 or Viaje Super Shot 12ga


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

My favorite cigar from last month has to be the oliva serie V (5 by 54). I also tryed the serie V in the 6 by 60 vitola, but it lacked the complexity of the 5 by 54.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Toss up between Trini Robusto-T @ 18 mo or a My Father LE 2010 - both extremely enjoyable!


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Have to go with the Nub Habano 460 or 466.


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

Padron 1964 Anniversary Madruo. It was a very good smoke!


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

vegas robaina famosos from 2010. Wonderfully smooth . Only problem was it wasnt long enough!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

La Aurora Preferidos....

I am glad that the prices have come down enough for me to really start smoking them. They were one of those cigars I really wanted to try but pricing deterred me (and I wasn't that crazy about them either). 

Those are quality smokes, no doubt.


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

I REALLY enjoyed a My Father Le Bijou. I just... hit the spot. I hope to acquire some more soon.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

jazie said:


> vegas robaina famosos from 2010. Wonderfully smooth . Only problem was it wasnt long enough!


Are the good ones ever Adam?


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

You r right that was a redundant phrase! Second place for me was a curivari cafe limitada. It was the best smoke i have ever had with a coffee. I will be trying to order more for sure.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Necrobumpity bump...


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

OK...since you insist. .. A Bishops blend


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Montecristo Gran Reserva Cosecha 2005 probably the best in the last couple months.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Plasencia Alma Fuente


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Gran Reserva Cosecha 2005 probably the best in the last couple months.


Can't beat that view either.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Had to be this











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Saka, Leave Me Alone


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

jmt8706 said:


> Necrobumpity bump...


I'm usually torn on the whole necro thread thing, but I think this was a winner!


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

No picture, but an Ohana Pulse Maduro.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

So many top choose from. But I will say Padron 1964 45th anniversary 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Are you sayin that’s all your smoking this month?


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

It’s does say last month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Never really gave Avo much attention, in fact this was the only one in my humidor. It really caught me by surprise and was probably the best of the month because it was unexpected.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

All the gifted ones i got from
@cigardan, @Humphrey's Ghost. @ wheels up
I mean nothing but nothing beats a gifted Seegar!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Alex custom Prince:








About a 1” shaggy foot on these. Alex is Alejandro Gonzalez, the house roller at the Comodoro Hotel in Havana. Probably one of the top two or three rollers in Cuba right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Prince:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i grow up i wanna be just like you!
Bob you age like fine wine.
I mean that sincerely!
But alas you know that we have been friends for Many years.
All the best to you and your lovely misses!
Enjoy these last days of summer!
All the best your friend always Tony!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

After taking a break from all pipe & cigar smoking for over a year - - every last one of them I smoke now feels like The Best !

That said, the best of The Best was an aged Mag 46. The best NC was that first cigar I smoked after the long break - a Tat Petite Cazadores.


----------



## msujmccorm (Jul 20, 2021)

Island Jim #2


----------



## Cigar Nuts (Sep 18, 2021)

For me it would be the Davidoff churchll robusto 2019,my last one


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

Fun thread, last couple of months were the Joya and the Casa T.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Last month a toss up between these 2 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

Trini Media Luna, super sweet stick, delicious.


----------

